# Eyre Peninsula



## dansocks (Dec 17, 2008)

am going to Eyre Peninsula S.A. over christmas, wondering if anyone might know what sort of specimens one might encounter, tryed googling and etc... with next to no help.
any input appreciated.


----------



## murrayanddig (Dec 18, 2008)

white pointers and sleepy lizards, heaps and heaps of sleepy lizards. brown snakes of a lot of different types, maybe some death adders depending on where your going. and a few other interesting bits and pieces. i finally found a carpet snake after about 7 years of looking, but that was way west on indigenous owned land. where are you headed.


----------



## dansocks (Dec 18, 2008)

around cowell , cleve, kimba


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am hoping to get out there later in the summer. After studying the field guides and looking on the net, I would think that the Gawler Ranges must be pretty good. Years ago, I visited Coffin Bay and that area also seems to be a good place for reptiles. I was there for birds so did not really take much notice of the herps. I nearly stepped on a Brown Snake in a tidal marsh a little north of Port Lincoln. I also remember a beautiful Yellow-faced Whipsnake in the mallee.

Regards,
David


----------



## murrayanddig (Dec 19, 2008)

i'm not as familiar with the cowell, cleve, kimba bit, although you definitely won't see any white pointers at kimba. there is some incredible remnant bush that way though. Gawler ranges is pretty special, there is some nice areas in the cleve hills. there is also a back road from south of whyalla to kimba through a place called secret rocks i think. unsealed road with amazing remnant bushland.

i am on the west coast side and i think we are the overlap of eastern browns, western browns, peninsula browns, dugites and king browns. most of the other snakes look brown at 110k's per hour as well.

plenty tiny dragons running around at the moment. i think they are either malle or painted dragons, but they are travelling way too fast. have also seen a few western bluies recently. we have one thorny devil which was roadkill in the freezer ready to go to the museum. they are supposed to be reasonably common, but i've never seen them (alive). did i mention the sleepies, tons of sleepies, try not to run em over! i had some fishermen in the area i work take out about 20 the other morning!


----------

